# Today in the Fishroom ~ 12/28/04



## MoJo (Jan 28, 2004)

Some shots of the male.


----------



## escaflownewhite (Oct 19, 2004)

Very Nice :nod:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam very very nice


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Nice texas


----------



## MoJo (Jan 28, 2004)

Dan ~ The fish is actually a Carpinte and not the Tex (Cyanaguttatum). This particular variant of the fish is caught in a particular section of the country giving it the common name "Escondido". Easy to confuse with the Tex with the coloration of this fish.

Thanks for the props.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Gorgeous fish! Where do you find those? I’d love to have one like that.


----------



## MoJo (Jan 28, 2004)

I got this fish from Jeff Rapps at Tangled Up In Cichlids.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Cool I'll have to remember that


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

wow that is some crazy ass colors i like it!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

beautiful..my favorite cichlid of them all..how big is this guy mojo?


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

MoJo said:


> Dan ~ The fish is actually a Carpinte and not the Tex (Cyanaguttatum). This particular variant of the fish is caught in a particular section of the country giving it the common name "Escondido". Easy to confuse with the Tex with the coloration of this fish.
> 
> Thanks for the props.
> 
> ...


Thats what i love about this site im always learning.


----------



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

Great lookin "Dido" Mojo!

What was the minimum order from Rapps in order for you to get it? $50??

What size is he now?

Thanks,

Samps


----------

